
Abusing Linux's firewall: the hack that allowed us to build Spectrum - yarapavan
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-built-spectrum/
======
petee
Dup, 6 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807)

------
yarapavan
tl;dr - Cloudflare used an obscure iptables module- TPROXY, originally
designed to help transparent proxying, to help them bind to any port on Linux,
without using conntrack.

